# [Win7] BSOD - Hal.sys and ntkrnlpa.exe



## mrgrim333 (Nov 15, 2008)

This has been driving me nuts the past couple weeks and is really starting to become absurd.

So they started a few weeks back.
Had been running fine for a year until recently.
Only changed that have been made is reinstalled windows 7 for a clean start to the year. Here's the dump I got from whoCrashed

```
Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.


On Wed 2/1/2012 11:16:26 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\020112-10561-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.sys (hal+0x3331) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0xFF00, 0xFF, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF82C22331)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: hal.sys . 
Google query: hal.sys IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL




On Wed 2/1/2012 11:16:26 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.sys (hal+0x3331) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0xFF00, 0xFF, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF82C22331)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: hal.sys . 
Google query: hal.sys IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL




On Wed 2/1/2012 8:18:39 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\020112-10904-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe (nt+0x41D3B) 
Bugcheck code: 0x7F (0xD, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the Intel CPU generated a trap and the kernel failed to catch this trap.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Wed 2/1/2012 11:10:25 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\020112-11013-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.sys (hal+0x3479) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0xC15CA2, 0xFF, 0x8, 0xC15CA2)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: hal.sys . 
Google query: hal.sys DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL




On Wed 2/1/2012 7:39:00 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\020112-10686-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.sys (hal+0x3430) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0xFFFFFFFFFFDF9008, 0xFF, 0x0, 0xFFFFFFFF82C8D705)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: hal.sys . 
Google query: hal.sys IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL




On Wed 2/1/2012 6:29:14 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\013112-10935-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.sys (hal+0x3430) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x4A773F0C, 0x1C, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF82C8388B)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: hal.sys . 
Google query: hal.sys IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL




On Tue 1/31/2012 9:09:57 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\013112-11169-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.sys (hal+0x3430) 
Bugcheck code: 0xFC (0xFFFFFFFF807E1C6C, 0x69DC4963, 0xFFFFFFFF807E1B60, 0x0)
Error: ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY
Bug check description: This indicates that an attempt was made to execute non-executable memory.
This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. There is a possibility this problem was caused by a virus or other malware. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: hal.sys . 
Google query: hal.sys ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY




On Tue 1/31/2012 8:52:24 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\013112-12261-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe (nt+0x415FB) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x8, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Mon 1/30/2012 3:33:06 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\013012-10951-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe (nt+0x415FB) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF86CC237F)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Mon 1/30/2012 9:42:43 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\013012-10873-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: amdppm.sys (amdppm+0x13F6) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0xFFFFFFFF8877D4E8, 0xFF, 0x0, 0xFFFFFFFF82C40C8D)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Processor Device Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Mon 1/30/2012 4:21:42 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012912-11887-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe (nt+0x41D3B) 
Bugcheck code: 0x7F (0xD, 0x0, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the Intel CPU generated a trap and the kernel failed to catch this trap.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Sat 1/28/2012 11:40:47 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012812-17768-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.sys (hal+0x3479) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x3C18CA2, 0xFF, 0x8, 0x3C18CA2)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: hal.sys . 
Google query: hal.sys DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL




On Wed 1/25/2012 8:21:48 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012512-16130-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe (nt+0x415FB) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x448B0000, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFF82CC6385)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Sun 1/22/2012 4:52:27 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012212-10608-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe (nt+0x415FB) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0xFFFFFFFFFF7C81FC, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFFFFF82C7C658)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Sat 1/21/2012 4:35:26 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012112-11200-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlpa.exe (nt+0x415FB) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0xFFFFFFFFF5A84647, 0x2, 0x8, 0xFFFFFFFFF5A84647)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time.
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## mrgrim333 (Nov 15, 2008)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/ITL0kXU7nOIZIdiEHGBtoxa


----------



## mrgrim333 (Nov 15, 2008)

Heres the attachment too


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The 26 BSODs mostly list "hardware" (amdppm.sys) as the probable causes.

This driver is known to cause BSODs in Windows 7 - 

```
[font=lucida console]MarvinBus64.sys         Fri Sep 23 17:17:03 2005 (433470CF)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=MarvinBus64.sys 

Test CPU - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100352-hardware-stress-test-prime95.html

Run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`




BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020312-11809-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Fri Feb  3 02:42:48.909 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:56.314
Probably caused by : hardware ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 3fa1eec5 000000ff 00000001 82c8ac31
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020312-16426-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Fri Feb  3 02:19:27.888 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:05.292
Probably caused by : hardware ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00002711 0000001c 00000000 82c8b821
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020212-13353-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Thu Feb  2 02:44:15.756 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:08.551
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_d_amdppm!C1Halt+4
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 0000000d 00000000 00000000 00000000
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020212-10592-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Thu Feb  2 02:42:47.194 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:17.989
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_amdppm!C1Halt+4
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments c169dda0 0000001c 00000000 83028425
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020212-11372-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Thu Feb  2 02:39:09.461 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:52.865
BugCheck D1, {a6cce16b, ff, 8, a6cce16b}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiTrap0E+2cf
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments a6cce16b 000000ff 00000008 a6cce16b
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020112-10561-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Wed Feb  1 18:16:26.449 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:56:48.244
Probably caused by : hardware ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 0000ff00 000000ff 00000001 82c22331
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020112-10904-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Wed Feb  1 15:18:39.826 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:07:14.620
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiSystemFatalException+f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_d_nt!KiSystemFatalException+f
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 0000000d 00000000 00000000 00000000
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020112-11013-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Wed Feb  1 06:10:25.255 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:30:25.049
BugCheck D1, {c15ca2, ff, 8, c15ca2}
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_amdppm!C1Halt+4
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00c15ca2 000000ff 00000008 00c15ca2
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\020112-10686-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Wed Feb  1 02:39:00.641 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:08:46.436
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_amdppm!C1Halt+4
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments ffdf9008 000000ff 00000000 82c8d705
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\013112-10935-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Wed Feb  1 01:29:14.666 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:24:26.086
Probably caused by : hardware ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 4a773f0c 0000001c 00000001 82c8388b
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\013112-11169-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Tue Jan 31 04:09:57.202 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:05.607
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xFC_amdppm!C1Halt+4
Bugcheck code 000000FC
Arguments 807e1c6c 69dc4963 807e1b60 00000000
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\013112-12261-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Tue Jan 31 03:52:24.145 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:28:37.550
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 8, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2cf )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_nt!KiTrap0E+2cf
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000008 00000000
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\013012-10951-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Mon Jan 30 10:33:06.018 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:49:30.813
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 1, 86cc237f}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2cf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_nt!KiTrap0E+2cf
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000001 86cc237f
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\013012-10873-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Mon Jan 30 04:42:43.157 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:20:00.561
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_amdppm!C1Halt+4
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 8877d4e8 000000ff 00000000 82c40c8d
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012912-11887-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Sun Jan 29 23:21:42.127 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 4:39:43.472
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiSystemFatalException+f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_d_nt!KiSystemFatalException+f
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 0000000d 00000000 00000000 00000000
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012812-17768-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Sat Jan 28 18:40:47.824 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 16:57:02.229
BugCheck D1, {3c18ca2, ff, 8, 3c18ca2}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2cf )
PROCESS_NAME:  javaw.exe
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_BAD_IP_nt!KiTrap0E+2cf
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 03c18ca2 000000ff 00000008 03c18ca2
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012512-16130-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Wed Jan 25 03:21:48.523 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 2 days 15:28:23.302
Probably caused by : hardware ( nt!PoIdle+52a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 448b0000 00000002 00000001 82cc6385
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012212-10608-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Sun Jan 22 11:52:27.892 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:47:20.671
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiInsertTimerTable+138 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iPodService.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiInsertTimerTable+138
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments ff7c81fc 00000002 00000000 82c7c658
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012112-11200-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Sat Jan 21 11:35:26.292 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 9:31:47.712
BugCheck D1, {f5a84647, 2, 8, f5a84647}
Probably caused by : hardware
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments f5a84647 00000002 00000008 f5a84647
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\012012-11107-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Fri Jan 20 02:03:06.078 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:57:21.873
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_BAD_IP_amdppm!C1Halt+4
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c000001d 82a8e00f 8cf52b7c 00000000
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011912-11044-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Thu Jan 19 11:04:44.828 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:01:18.622
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_BAD_IP_amdppm!C1Halt+4
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c000001d 82a8f00f 807e1b7c 00000000
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011912-10826-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Thu Jan 19 05:02:25.754 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:57:30.549
Probably caused by : hardware ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  IP_MISALIGNED
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 001d3d21 0000001c 00000001 82acaf4b
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011812-10530-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Wed Jan 18 07:11:36.120 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:03:46.914
Probably caused by : amdppm.sys ( amdppm!C1Halt+4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_amdppm!C1Halt+4
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 808ede35 0000001c 00000000 82acbc7e
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011812-10654-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Wed Jan 18 05:06:54.656 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:02.061
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+f9 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_BAD_IP_nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+f9
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments c0000005 44a71a77 8cfa7bfc 8cfa77e0
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\011812-12308-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17713.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505
Debug session time: Wed Jan 18 04:09:23.747 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:45.542
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 8, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2cf )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_CODE_AV_NULL_IP_nt!KiTrap0E+2cf
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000 00000002 00000008 00000000
BiosVersion = 080014 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/31/2009
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = TA790GXE 128M
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini040711-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Thu Apr  7 10:46:09.639 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:19:42.450
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for DeepFrz.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for DeepFrz.sys
Probably caused by : DeepFrz.sys ( DeepFrz+208d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_DeepFrz+208d0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000046 fffff800`02e961d4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 5.22   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/28/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KQ497AA-A2L m9340f
MaxSpeed:     2660
CurrentSpeed: 2666
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## mrgrim333 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cut out some of the junk, here's something at the end though


[Feb 4 14:27] Worker starting
*[Feb 4 16:36] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4999980927, expected less than 0.4
[Feb 4 16:36] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Feb 4 16:36] Torture Test completed 104 tests in 2 hours, 8 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
[Feb 4 16:36] Worker stopped.*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Prime 95 reporting hardware failure.

Any additional info?


----------

